# I hate this! I hate it!



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Email to support:
This rider cancelled twice on me. The second time I was 1 minute from their address!
Supports reply:
Thanks for writing in! I understand it's frustrating when a rider cancel on you when you're making the effort to go get them. I'm not sure why he canceled twice in this particular instance, but perhaps he was having trouble with the app or he is a new user of the app and wasn't familiar. Thanks for your understanding of this multiple trip request/cancellation.

The rider has 5 minutes from the time he requests to cancel without a fee. Looks like the first time was canceled after 30 seconds and the second time after 3 minutes 36 seconds, which is why you didn't see any cancellation credit.

Again, thanks for your understanding and continued professionalism!
My response to Support:
I moved, I'm not out here on a charity ride, I need compensation for that, it cost me money to move, someone needs to pay something. Or I will wait the 5 minutes before I move. That won't do anyone any good either.

Thanks.
Supports Response:
I understand your point. However, Uber’s cancellation policy does allow riders up to 5 minutes to cancel without penalty. Thanks for your understanding.

No ass wipe there is no understanding this MF cancelled on me twice and needs his ass kicked! I moved after this so I didn't go over to this address and kick up some mess!

FOLKS THIS IS BULLSHIT, WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER make it known to Uber and the powers that be in our various markets that we are not going to put up with this shit!, I wonder what would happen if we all started complaining about the cancellation policies and the fact that the tip part is not on the app yet..... Nor will it ever be because Uber doesn't give a shit about us!


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

There's bull shit to deal with in all types of jobs. If you complained like this in a work place you would most likely be fired.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I was en route for close to 10 minutes before to pick up a pax and they cancelled...3x surge or else i wouldn't even move an inch in the first place, no money...


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I hate it when they respond back to me with "i understand..." How do they understand unless they've driven for Uber.

There is a movement of getting all the drvers to unite. Join us EVERY Friday at 6pm and turn off your phone for one hour. Wherever you are turn your phone off for one hour. When we get enough drivers doing that at the same time Uber will start to listen to us. Complaining does mo good.

Drivers Unite!

@NoTripsAt6 

Spread the word!


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> There's bull shit to deal with in all types of jobs. If you complained like this in a work place you would most likely be fired.


Moot point. In a work place you would be compensated for gas.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

oracleofdoom said:


> Moot point. In a work place you would be compensated for gas.


And with the complaining they would be happy to add the $1.50 to his final pay check.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> I hate it when they respond back to me with "i understand..." How do they understand unless they've driven for Uber.
> 
> There is a movement of getting all the drvers to unite. Join us EVERY Friday at 6pm and turn off your phone for one hour. Wherever you are turn your phone off for one hour. When we get enough drivers doing that at the same time Uber will start to listen to us. Complaining does mo good.
> 
> ...


_So do you really really think,having drivers turn off their phones for one whole hour ,will actually hurt Uber?_


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

oracleofdoom said:


> Moot point. In a work place you would be compensated for gas.


Actually that's not true:

Most if not all companies reimburse personal vehicle use based on the federal mileage standard. 
If you rent a vehicle, they will pay back on the rental agreement + gas. 
If you are using a company owned vehicle, they will reimburse you for maintenance and gas but the miles are tracked for the business to deduct.
Some companies do pay a flat travel rate per hour/day whatever. Gas isn't really factored it that dollar amount, it's by miles, and still the federal rate is calculated to figure out that amount.
Source - been doing the corporate and consulting gig for a long time


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _So do you really really think,having drivers turn off their phones for one whole hour ,will actually hurt Uber?_


Having everyone else turn off their phones for an hour seems like a great way to make some money during the surges it will cause. Who thought up this idea anyway?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Having everyone else turn off their phones for an hour seems like a great way to make some money during the surges it will cause. Who thought up this idea anyway?


_Hello!!!!!_


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Who out there thinks Uber is treating the drivers fairly?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Who out there thinks Uber is treating the drivers fairly?


*Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment + Ride-sharing News Thread*
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/poll-to-gauge-driver-sentiment-ride-sharing-news-thread.1918/

*Poll | October 22. Uber drivers are organizing a huge nationwide protest!!!*

*http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/o...re-organizing-a-huge-nationwide-protest.4945/*


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Who out there thinks Uber is treating the drivers fairly?


_And who out there is being forced to be an Uber driver?_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> *And who out there is being forced to be an Uber driver?*


*1) *Drivers who quit their jobs & signed to drive for Uber, after coming across Uber's fraudulent Ads.
*2)* Full-time Drivers who were making a decent living at Uber's Rates before May 2014, and were duplicitously encouraged by Uber to sign up for the usurious New Vehicle Financing. Uber was giving $500 referral bonus to Drivers who signed up New Drivers to Drive & Finance a New Car.
*3)* Drivers who choose to fight Uber and shine a light on Uber's Duplicity, rather than walk away and continue to allow Uber to hoodwink a new batch of Drivers.

Is this a good enough list for you @SDUberdriver ? And please don't retort with *"No One Forced Them Sign Up"* or *"Drivers are Independent Contractors"* and *"Uber Can do Whatever the F It Wants"!*

Some of us actually want the Drivers to have a modicum of *Balance of Power* in being an *"Uber Partner"!*


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

We are not being forced, but we want to be treated fairly. If we are independent contractors why can't we set out rates or receive tips? If we are "partners" why don't we have some say in the decisions?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> 1)Drivers who quit their jobs & signed to drive for Uber, after coming across Uber's fraudulent Ads.
> 2) Full-time Drivers who were making a decent living at Uber's Rates before May 2014, and were duplicitously encouraged by Uber to sign up for the usurious New Vehicle Financing. Uber was giving $500 referral bonus to Drivers who signed up New Drivers to Drive & Finance a New Car.
> 3) Drivers who choose to fight Uber and shine a light on Uber's Duplicity, rather than walk away and continue to allow Uber to hoodwink a new batch of Drivers.
> 
> ...


_I think people should have been smart and really did their homework. Research ,investigate and not just jumped into the ocean. I do feel for the drivers that signed up for vehicle leasing. Especially here in San Diego. Its been really super slow. Even the airport. And Yes I have a permit to pick up there. I'm even upset its been slow. I am used to pulling in $500 just working Fri and Sat,with some Sundays. Granted ,I do have a full time job. _


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> We are not being forced, but we want to be treated fairly. If we are independent contractors why can't we set out rates or receive tips? If we are "partners" why don't we have some say in the decisions?


_Think of it as a franchise. Burger King ,McDonald's ,etc. While they own their franchise,they still have to follow corporate guide lines. Such as pricing.For tipping,Uber is supposed to be a cashless experience. May I suggest you sign up with SQUARE? Its a credit card device you attach to your smart phone. You can swipe or manually enter riders credit cards. Thats how you accept tips,when they say they don't cash&#8230;._


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"I understand......." "We regret having to take this action" "However it is our policy to..." ....various forms of thankyou peppered out thru these scripts....... These are but a few of the canned scripts used in many of these letters. It's all in the uber employee manuel...

And when it come's to deactivation. or elimination. "We wish you luck in your future endeavors"...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> I am used to pulling in $500 just working Fri and Sat,with some Sundays. Granted ,I do have a full time job.


And yet you see no irony or contradiction in you being a Part-time Driver with another Full-time job, driving during the more lucrative weekend hours, yet complaining about other Drivers voicing their grievances against Uber!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> "I understand......." "We regret having to take this action" "However it is our policy to..." ....various forms of thankyou peppered out thru these scripts....... These are but a few of the canned scripts used in many of these letters. It's all in the uber employee manuel...
> 
> And when it come's to deactivation. or elimination. "We wish you luck in your future endeavors"...


_hmm so far I am still active 4.8*s ,going on over a year and half now._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> Think of it as a franchise. Burger King ,McDonald's ,etc.


When BK or McDonald's roll out a new product, policy or promotion, they do so to *Add To the franchisees' bottom lines, and not to ruin their franchisees!*


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That last comment of mine was rhetorical.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And yet you see no irony or contradiction in you being a Part-time Driver with another Full-time job, driving during the more lucrative weekend hours, yet complaining about other Drivers voicing their grievances against Uber!


_Well thats how it is here in San Diego. The weekend is the busiest time. Monday mornings around 4 am are busy. But I am on my way to my main gig. If drivers were really serious about about being an Uber driver . They would step up their game. I have my TCP/Commercial Insurance /Airport Permits. And I am just part time. Imagine what and how much I could and would make. I been in people transportation for 17 years . Limousines,sedans etc. Even owned my own little limo company. And still ,thats not my main job. So while I understand peoples crying and belly aching,what are they are doing to better their Uber business? Just saying!!!_


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> When BK or McDonald's roll out a new product, policy or promotion, they do so to *Add To the franchisees' bottom lines, and not to ruin their franchisees!*


_But they still have to follow corporate rules in pricing ,right?_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> But they still have to follow *corporate rules in pricing ,right?*


Yes!
But you are missing the point entirely. BK & McDonald's enact new prices, promotions & products to *Add To their Franchisees Bottom Line!
That is why these franchises can fetch upto Millions of Dollars!*


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yes!
> But you are missing the point entirely. BK & McDonald's enact new prices, promotions & products to *Add To their Franchisees Bottom Line!*


_Sorry I did miss the point. And I get it. And thats why I just Uber part time. I can't support my family and pay my mortgage Ubering full time. I was just saying,if I can do all that part time,a full time driver can too. And build a business based on his TCP permit. Picking up /dropping off clients. When either is slow,the other will be busy. Don't just rely on on Uber. To me Uber is just a stepping stone to do what I really want to do in transportation._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> To me Uber is just a stepping stone to do what I really want to do in transportation.


And yet Uber has promoted itself as a Great Full Time Income source.
Uber is okay as a Part-time gig. But there can be No Uber without the Full-time Drivers! So in essence the Part-timers do fine, and Full-timers barely survive under these Super Low UberX Rates. 
Why? FT Drivers, by definition have to work many more hours when it's slow and without the benefit of Surge Priced Fares. And PT reap the benefits of mostly working during busy & Surge Priced hours.

Uber's policies Have to be considerate of ALL DRIVERS!


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

You just need to see reality through the eyes of the thousands of full time drivers past, present and future.

SDUberdeiver why don't you quit your full time job and drive Uber full time? Do as you say or are you just talk?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And yet Uber has promoted itself as a Great Full Time Income source.
> Uber is okay as a Part-time gig. But there can be No Uber without the Full-time Drivers! So in essence the Part-timers do fine, and Full-timers barely survive under these Super Low UberX Rates.
> Why? FT Drivers, by definition have to work many more hours when it's slow and without the benefit of Surge Priced Fares. And PT reap the benefits of mostly working during busy & Surge Priced hours.
> 
> Uber's policies Have to be considerate of ALL DRIVERS!


_This time I think you missed my point._


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> You just need to see reality through the eyes of the thousands of full time drivers past, present and future.
> 
> SDUberdeiver why don't you quit your full time job and drive Uber full time? Do as you say or are you just talk?


_Well because I have 24 years at my current job. To young to retire and collect my pension. I already have my life time medical locked up. And if you read the post
I can't support my family and pay my mortgage Ubering full time. I was just saying,if I can do all that part time,a full time driver can too. And build a business based on his TCP permit. Picking up /dropping off clients. When either is slow,the other will be busy. Don't just rely on on Uber. To me Uber is just a stepping stone to do what I really want to do in transportation.

_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Btw, any forum member who can't stand other Drivers voicing their grievances against Uber will perhaps feel more at home at "Happy Uber Drivers" on FB:



















PS: Despite the phony Uber SunShit (Sunlight + BullShit) pronouncement, there is plenty of *****ing going on that group too!


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> I hate it when they respond back to me with "i understand..." How do they understand unless they've driven for Uber.
> 
> There is a movement of getting all the drvers to unite. Join us EVERY Friday at 6pm and turn off your phone for one hour. Wherever you are turn your phone off for one hour. When we get enough drivers doing that at the same time Uber will start to listen to us. Complaining does mo good.
> 
> ...


Well most likely Travis replied cause he drove for Uber so he understands ;-)


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Btw, any forum member who can't stand other Drivers voicing their grievances against Uber will perhaps feel more at home at "Happy Uber Drivers" on FB:
> 
> View attachment 2698
> 
> ...


*SORRY ch1 ,I don't use face book. So you are stuck with me*


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> *SORRY ch1 ,I don't use face book. So you are stuck with me*


_So did how was your Halloween night? _


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

this is the transportation business, this kind of thing is farely common. You either need to get used to it, or find another line of work.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Email to support:
> This rider cancelled twice on me. The second time I was 1 minute from their address!
> Supports reply:
> Thanks for writing in! I understand it's frustrating when a rider cancel on you when you're making the effort to go get them. I'm not sure why he canceled twice in this particular instance, but perhaps he was having trouble with the app or he is a new user of the app and wasn't familiar. Thanks for your understanding of this multiple trip request/cancellation.
> ...


I have had my share of BS with UBER, but I found out a long time ago, you have to pick, and chose your battles ..I would let this go....I feel your pain, but....somtimes you have to look past it....as for the TIP thing, the APP does have a built in ability for the rider to preset a gratuity....however... that is only UBER TAXI! If a UBER X rider ever tells you that they have the tip included....they are wrong, they have it setup for UBER TAXI!


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

To the original poster. We in the cab industry also as independent contractors don't get any reimbursement at all for no shows or cancellation no matter how far and long we drive. You ride share drivers are lucky to even have a cancellation fee granted after a certain time and by then you have rolled.

But if it makes you feel any better yesterday I had a trip cancel after running 13 miles and today I had a no show after spending twenty minutes navigating my way through the rich peoples hills of hollywood.

Both instances only a sorry from company and friend of the no show.

Coincidently this is one of the main reasons people take uber out of convenience because seasoned cabbies don't run.

Give yourself some time uber x drivers, soon you will be more jaded and spiteful than us


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I just requested to join the happy uber group on Facebook , this should go well.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Email to support:
> This rider cancelled twice on me. The second time I was 1 minute from their address!
> Supports reply:
> Thanks for writing in! I understand it's frustrating when a rider cancel on you when you're making the effort to go get them. I'm not sure why he canceled twice in this particular instance, but perhaps he was having trouble with the app or he is a new user of the app and wasn't familiar. Thanks for your understanding of this multiple trip request/cancellation.
> ...


I've had this happen at least 6 times. And don't believe Uber's five minute bullshit. On three occasions, I've driven 15 minutes and pulled into their driveway where they have cancelled. Uber has sent me the same type of responses which basically states: "Hey driver, we don't care at all about you or the fact that you have wasted your time or fuel. **** you. If you don't like it then quit cause we have already flooded your market with drivers and by you quitting will not even be noticed." If anyone could figure out how to get everyone to complain together, maybe something could change. Believe me....you're not alone in your frustration.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> There's bull shit to deal with in all types of jobs. If you complained like this in a work place you would most likely be fired.


Well, we don't work for Uber, we are ICs. If we worked for them, they would be liable for milage on the vehicle, benefits, a minimum wage, and 1/2 contribution to SSI and Medicare. If an employer stiffed me on pay, you're damn right I'd get nasty with them.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Cancellation Fees, Referral Bonus Shenanigans | An Attempt To Fix Them.*
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/c...onus-shenanigans-an-attempt-to-fix-them.6458/


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> We are not being forced, but we want to be treated fairly. If we are independent contractors why can't we set out rates or receive tips? If we are "partners" why don't we have some say in the decisions?


Go ahead. Start your own company. You are self employed, right? If you don't like it, close up your shop.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Well, we don't work for Uber, we are ICs. If we worked for them, they would be liable for milage on the vehicle, benefits, a minimum wage, and 1/2 contribution to SSI and Medicare. If an employer stiffed me on pay, you're damn right I'd get nasty with them.


You want to be an employee to drive a car? Work for Dominos.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> You want to be an employee to drive a car? Work for Dominos.


Where did I ever say that I wanted to be an employee? I'm merely saying that I am an IC, so I deserve to be treated like one, basically I am my own corporate entity. When one entity stiffs another, there is no fear of being fired, so I am under no obligation to be nice while demanding my agreed upon payments.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> I hate it when they respond back to me with "i understand..." How do they understand unless they've driven for Uber.
> 
> This is why they don't have a phone number. So they can give you canned BS generic answers while completely ignoring your complaint. What other company doesn't provide a phone number to people who are working for them? This is why I spread as much information as I can about how they treat their workers, terrible pay and terrible customer service for drivers, might as well let he riders know what's going on


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Where did I ever say that I wanted to be an employee? I'm merely saying that I am an IC, so I deserve to be treated like one, basically I am my own corporate entity. When one entity stiffs another, there is no fear of being fired, so I am under no obligation to be nice while demanding my agreed upon payments.


An independent contractor CAN NOT be FIRED. That's one of the differences between that and an employee. Your contract can only be cancelled if you don't live up to your side of the contract. However you may leave at any time because we all know does not follow the contract.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

pengduck said:


> An independent contractor CAN NOT be FIRED. That's one of the differences between that and an employee. Your contract can only be cancelled if you live up to your side of the contract. However you may leave at any time because we all know does not follow the contract.


Tell that to uber. They deactivate people for low acceptance rating even though their contact specifically states that you are under no obligation to accept any requests and my "pick among the requests". The contract also states that they must give you a 30 day prior notice if they want to cancel the contract without cause. They violated both of those with me and many others. They are currently facing a class Acton lawsuit over driver classification due to things like this. If you read the contract it also specifically states that you can negotiate your own rates with clients; however they have gone on public record saying that though the contract says this, they would never allow it to happen in practice. So don't tell me about uber and contact violation. They operate as an employer by law because they make and enforce arbitrary rules that violate their own contact terms. I don't want to be an employee of uber, i truly wanted the IC relationship as defined by the contract, they chose not to honor that.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> There's bull shit to deal with in all types of jobs. If you complained like this in a work place you would most likely be fired.


I am my own Gig, and I like being on my own, I go and come as I please! They have set the rates so dang low that I can't make $500.00 in working 4 days including one of the busiest nights of the year, Wednesday before T-Day! with a freaking incentive included!!! what I made in the same 4 days when I started was way over $750.00 there is a problem here, I am certainly looking for something else, While I like meeting people and all of that I am not making good money! EVER!!



SDUberdriver said:


> _So do you really really think,having drivers turn off their phones for one whole hour ,will actually hurt Uber?_


Without a doubt! If we tell all of the drivers we see about this deal and we get together on this thing, Yes it certainly will, But at least a 50-60% margin in each market will have to be involved for Uber to raise its head and say "Hey there is something going on here, we better check its source"



Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Who out there thinks Uber is treating the drivers fairly?


Hell no go into your local meeting place, I went in during a "New Drivers Bring in your Information Session so you can get started right away" and was pulled out of there by a manager because I was talking to the new recruits!



SDUberdriver said:


> _And who out there is being forced to be an Uber driver?_


Show me something else that I can do.



Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> We are not being forced, but we want to be treated fairly. If we are independent contractors why can't we set out rates or receive tips? If we are "partners" why don't we have some say in the decisions?


Amen Exactly! I totally Agree Partners should have a little say!



chi1cabby said:


> And yet you see no irony or contradiction in you being a Part-time Driver with another Full-time job, driving during the more lucrative weekend hours, yet complaining about other Drivers voicing their grievances against Uber!


Blowing smoke and then he says, he can't drive for uber and pay his mortgage with what he makes Smoke rings going up from that one! If he makes that then he has a huge mortgage and Wifey needs to belly up and help with the Mansion payment! LOL



Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> You just need to see reality through the eyes of the thousands of full time drivers past, present and future.
> 
> SDUberdeiver why don't you quit your full time job and drive Uber full time? Do as you say or are you just talk?


He will give every excuse why not, 24 years vesting next week bla Bla Bla Bull$hit! He isn't making that kind of money and he knows it if he was he would be doing this full time!



Badbeat said:


> I have had my share of BS with UBER, but I found out a long time ago, you have to pick, and chose your battles ..I would let this go....I feel your pain, but....somtimes you have to look past it....as for the TIP thing, the APP does have a built in ability for the rider to preset a gratuity....however... that is only UBER TAXI! If a UBER X rider ever tells you that they have the tip included....they are wrong, they have it setup for UBER TAXI!


Exactly, I had a rider just the other day, He almost argued and I'm sure I got a less then positive rating from him but he said "it is too, A tip is included" No it isn't not on UberX and then he apologized when I said it was for Taxi only and they are a separate deal! But no I didn't get a tip from him!!!



RideshareGuru said:


> Tell that to uber. They deactivate people for low acceptance rating even though their contact specifically states that you are under no obligation to accept any requests and my "pick among the requests". The contract also states that they must give you a 30 day prior notice if they want to cancel the contract without cause. They violated both of those with me and many others. They are currently facing a class Acton lawsuit over driver classification due to things like this. If you read the contract it also specifically states that you can negotiate your own rates with clients; however they have gone on public record saying that though the contract says this, they would never allow it to happen in practice. So don't tell me about uber and contact violation. They operate as an employer by law because they make and enforce arbitrary rules that violate their own contact terms. I don't want to be an employee of uber, i truly wanted the IC relationship as defined by the contract, they chose not to honor that.


Where do we join this class action? I'd love to get a forth one this year or start the new year off with one!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Tell that to uber. They deactivate people for low acceptance rating even though their contact specifically states that you are under no obligation to accept any requests and my "pick among the requests". The contract also states that they must give you a 30 day prior notice if they want to cancel the contract without cause. They violated both of those with me and many others. They are currently facing a class Acton lawsuit over driver classification due to things like this. If you read the contract it also specifically states that you can negotiate your own rates with clients; however they have gone on public record saying that though the contract says this, they would never allow it to happen in practice. So don't tell me about uber and contact violation. They operate as an employer by law because they make and enforce arbitrary rules that violate their own contact terms. I don't want to be an employee of uber, i truly wanted the IC relationship as defined by the contract, they chose not to honor that.


That is exactly why we will be classified employees and Uber will pay us out the ass in the end.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> That is exactly why we will be classified employees and Uber will pay us out the ass in the end.


Oh I'm waiting! I am really looking forward to this, because in the state I am in these labor laws will be enforced and they will not have a leg to stand on with the laws of Employee VS IC, I have been down this road with the Courier gig, I have seen companies fined and even heard of companies being shut down and assets seized! Bring it on! Travis better sell your house on the hill!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Oh I'm waiting! I am really looking forward to this, because in the state I am in these labor laws will be enforced and they will not have a leg to stand on with the laws of Employee VS IC, I have been down this road with the Courier gig, I have seen companies fined and even heard of companies being shut down and assets seized! Bring it on! Travis better sell your house on the hill!


You think the state will be bad? Just wait till the feds bend Travis over!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

pengduck said:


> You think the state will be bad? Just wait till the feds bend Travis over!


I don't see that one happening. He hired David Plouffe for political favors from the current administration. Republicans are typically favorable to the uber model, so i don't see them going after him if they get into power in 2 years.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Email to support:
> This rider cancelled twice on me. The second time I was 1 minute from their address!
> Supports reply:
> Thanks for writing in! I understand it's frustrating when a rider cancel on you when you're making the effort to go get them. I'm not sure why he canceled twice in this particular instance, but perhaps he was having trouble with the app or he is a new user of the app and wasn't familiar. Thanks for your understanding of this multiple trip request/cancellation.
> ...


This happens to taxi drivers all day and night, not a thing you can do about it, suck it up and welcome to the world of taxi driving.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> This happens to taxi drivers all day and night, not a thing you can do about it, suck it up and welcome to the world of taxi driving.


Did you switch over to UberX yet?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Did you switch over to UberX yet?


Yeah, he even took out a santander lease at $173/week on a Ford fusion. At least he can't say we didn't warn him, lol.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Yeah, he even took out a santander lease at $173/week on a Ford fusion. At least he can't say we didn't warn him, lol.


Warn me about what, what the hell are you taking about.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Warn me about what, what the hell are you taking about.


Man don't worry about it. 
You know your own situation better than anyone.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> There's bull shit to deal with in all types of jobs. If you complained like this in a work place you would most likely be fired.


Sorry, but this is not a regular job, you are an independent contractor and need to be paid for your time, the car does not operate for free, again you don't get a W2 , but a 1099, which means you are not an employee, it's people like you that are clueless.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Sorry, but this is not a regular job, you are an independent contractor and need to be paid for your time, the car does not operate for free, again you don't get a W2 , but a 1099, which means you are not an employee, it's people like you that are clueless.


You are the one clueless, we are on-demand transportation providers, being canceled is part of the business, we driver's cancel and don't accept rides maybe we need to start paying a fee to the clients.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

UBER sets up some real crappy situations which smart drivers learn to "Dump" (not accept/cancel) when recognized.

Example: On a recent Friday night at 2 A.M. (surge time) I got a ping for a pickup over 8 miles away from my normal spot in Downtown L.A. I HATE starting to drive toward a long pickup only to have the passenger cancel along the way. So I called the passenger right away, "I just got your order, you're far away." Passenger's response, "Are you going to get me? Come get me!!!" in a drunken voice. So I commit to the pickup. I jump on the freeway, exit in Commerce, and pull up in front of a club 15 minutes later. And....guess what?.....no passenger. I call and it goes to voicemail. I call a second time, voicemail again. I ask the bouncer, "So-and-So ordered an UBER." Bouncer, "Oh, he was real drunk. He jumped into a cab."

I get back in my car ready to strangle this idiot. I rushed to cancel the job and get back into the available orders and missed out on the $5 cancellation charge. I had to drive back the 8 miles/15 minutes back to Downtown. Thanks UBER, this "Job" wasted 1/2 hour of my time during surge time for $0 money and my gas costs.

As a result of many situations like these, I no longer accept any jobs farther than 5 miles after 2 A.M. I also NEVER rush to any job, long or short. If the passenger wants/needs the ride they will be patient and I will arrive in a comfortable, pleasant mood ready to sing UBER's praises in my most fake actors' voice.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

LADriver said:


> UBER sets up some real crappy situations which smart drivers learn to "Dump" (not accept/cancel) when recognized.
> 
> Example: On a recent Friday night at 2 A.M. (surge time) I got a ping for a pickup over 8 miles away from my normal spot in Downtown L.A. I HATE starting to drive toward a long pickup only to have the passenger cancel along the way. So I called the passenger right away, "I just got your order, you're far away." Passenger's response, "Are you going to get me? Come get me!!!" in a drunken voice. So I commit to the pickup. I jump on the freeway, exit in Commerce, and pull up in front of a club 15 minutes later. And....guess what?.....no passenger. I call and it goes to voicemail. I call a second time, voicemail again. I ask the bouncer, "So-and-So ordered an UBER." Bouncer, "Oh, he was real drunk. He jumped into a cab."
> 
> ...


5 miles? You need to shrink your radius, especially in a city like LA where there should be near constant demand and gas is so outrageously high coupled with the low rates that you have. I imagine that every ride is going to be a min. fare and set how far I'm willing to travel based on that assumption. Therefore, I travel no more than 5 minutes unless it is heavy surge.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Warn me about what, what the hell are you taking about.


About the Santander fleeces. There have been several articles posted here about how bad they are as well as commentary from others who got the shaft by doing one of those. Of course you think that the laws of economics and common sense don't apply to you, so be happy making your $700/mo. payments on a vehicle that, if you actually do still drive for Uber for the entire term of your lease, won't be in operable shape without a major overhaul. Also, I don't want to hear you gripe when they cut the rates in your market again and all of a sudden, you can't make a decent wage with the deal that you signed up for. But, don't take my word for it, here's a pretty good article: http://valleywag.gawker.com/uber-and-its-shady-partners-are-pushing-drivers-into-su-1649936785


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Can you "shrink your radius" of where you would accept calls from? How? I get calls from 23 minutes away sometimes. Glad Uber is so well run that you can get answers from the people who work for the company lol. Biggest joke ever!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Can you "shrink your radius" of where you would accept calls from?


No.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Can you "shrink your radius" of where you would accept calls from? How? I get calls from 23 minutes away sometimes. Glad Uber is so well run that you can get answers from the people who work for the company lol. Biggest joke ever!


By shrink your radius, i mean just not accept rides beyond what is reasonable. Per the contract, you are under no obligation to take any request and may pick and choose among them. Check it out, 2nd page.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> When BK or McDonald's roll out a new product, policy or promotion, they do so to *Add To the franchisees' bottom lines, and not to ruin their franchisees!*


Another day another person talking out of his ass on here. I was a franchisee of major restaurant chain, were you? No, well let me tell you you have no idea what you are talking about. If you think this is bad, your whiney ass head would explode 10 times over if you ever read one of the 400 page agreements that we sign, plus have binding agreement that are usually signed with personal guarantees that go outside your LLC, that put us on the hook for hundreds of thousands of financial liability. Having been there, and seeing what happens when that goes south and seeing the absolute crybaby stuff over there, when you guys have zero financial liability to your agreement (and don't bore me with your trite response about insurance as I'm talking about hundred thousand dollar leases obligations and hundreds of thousand in loans, all with personal guarantees, all of which is very standard in that world). I've seen people lose their homes and have their marriages destroyed when things go wrong in that world. It's sick to think this is anything even close. You guys are like people with a paper cut lying next to man who just lost lost a leg crying how bad you have it. No we have it worse you cry, Uber cut our rate wha wha wha. Try dealing with a store that has a fixed cost of $300 a day just to sit there, when you can't open that day because of snow. There's goes $300 - gone - from your pocket. No but wha wha, I didn't get paid to drive 5 mins you would say. Try having to deal with your alarm company calling you at 2am because one of the kids you hired who was thinking too much about their BF or GF forget to close the freezer door setting off a high temp alarm. No but wha wha people don't give me tips. But Uber lied wha wha wha you cry, try dealing with a BOGO that's forced on you, or some other bad ad campaign that bring in hordes of customers where you lose money on every transaction. Try dealing with things when the city decides to tear up the road in front of your place and your sales drop by thousand a week. But no.... you will whine about how there is no surge, wha wha I have it so bad wha wha pax are mean to me. I could go on but this whiney ass shit on this site makes me sick, you worse than the worst 17 girl I'd hire who would come in whining how some boy looked at her the wrong way with your constant whining. You literally make me sick with it as you're supposed to be an adult. If the mods want to ban me for saying this go ahead as this is all too much for me anyhow. Now you want to mock another site, the happy Uber forum on FB too? Why because you literally can't stand that people are not a miserable runt like you??? "No no no, everyone should be unhappy like me." Well here's a clue, I'm freaking happy. Uber is not that bad, no company is perfect but I make it work for me. If you don't, do the world a freaking favor and quuuuuuuiiiit, it cost you nothing to do, and you will do the majority of people, people that are happy as the majority are happy. The 1 or 2 percent that join this site would ***** and moan if you won the freaking lottery too, "Oh you mean now I have to actually go down there to collect it, wha wha wha, why is it so hard wha wha wha!!" You're not a man, your worse than a little cry baby girl.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

One cool thing about Sidecar is the acceptance radius.

I notice a lot of threads are going to the debate of Uber negativity. I also notice that a good majority of members that continue to turn threads into antiUber infomercials don't drive Uber. If they do, they never talk about it from their personal experience here. It's more from the sole standpoint of an Uber sucks expert. So one must wonder why they are so invested in this debate.

I think most of the drivers reading this forum know firsthand of the downsides to this job. The rates have gone low. It's been months since the last major rate cut. Uber could care less if you like their policies or business practices. Someone else will drive if you won't. Notripsat6, haha, won't work! Sorry. I wish I could still take home $20 an hour like a year ago, but it's $10 now. It is what it is. Please Don't reply that I'm not taking home $10 after expenses.

So @chi1cabby, while I find your posts are very knowledgable, and I see your purpose and passion are heartfelt. Why do you do it? You don't drive Uber do you? Do you want to? What do you hope to achieve here? I understand negative feelings are normal, and this forum is no different than the other groups around the web. Even the rainbow Uber facebook. But I want to know Why are members here spending their days trying to enlighten people of The Uber truth? There is a difference. This thread is about cancellations, not another slur of already expressed grievances. To a regular reader, those repeated grievances, read like an annoying infomercial.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> I was a franchisee of major restaurant chain


So freaking ironic that such successful individual as yourself is now reduced to Driving UberX, and posting long rants trying to persuade other UberX Drivers that they shouldn't be complaining as they have it really good!



Piotrowski said:


> Now you want to mock another site, the happy Uber forum on FB too?


I posted about Happy Uber Drivers FB board as a PSA for forum members, like yourself, who like to rant on about other Drivers complaining.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Another day another person talking out of his ass on here. I was a franchisee of major restaurant chain, were you? No, well let me tell you you have no idea what you are talking about. If you think this is bad, your whiney ass head would explode 10 times over if you ever read one of the 400 page agreements that we sign, plus have binding agreement that are usually signed with personal guarantees that go outside your LLC, that put us on the hook for hundreds of thousands of financial liability. Having been there, and seeing what happens when that goes south and seeing the absolute crybaby stuff over there, when you guys have zero financial liability to your agreement (and don't bore me with your trite response about insurance as I'm talking about hundred thousand dollar leases obligations and hundreds of thousand in loans, all with personal guarantees, all of which is very standard in that world). I've seen people lose their homes and have their marriages destroyed when things go wrong in that world. It's sick to think this is anything even close. You guys are like people with a paper cut lying next to man who just lost lost a leg crying how bad you have it. No we have it worse you cry, Uber cut our rate wha wha wha. Try dealing with a store that has a fixed cost of $300 a day just to sit there, when you can't open that day because of snow. There's goes $300 - gone - from your pocket. No but wha wha, I didn't get paid to drive 5 mins you would say. Try having to deal with your alarm company calling you at 2am because one of the kids you hired who was thinking too much about their BF or GF forget to close the freezer door setting off a high temp alarm. No but wha wha people don't give me tips. But Uber lied wha wha wha you cry, try dealing with a BOGO that's forced on you, or some other bad ad campaign that bring in hordes of customers where you lose money on every transaction. Try dealing with things when the city decides to tear up the road in front of your place and your sales drop by thousand a week. But no.... you will whine about how there is no surge, wha wha I have it so bad wha wha pax are mean to me. I could go on but this whiney ass shit on this site makes me sick, you worse than the worst 17 girl I'd hire who would come in whining how some boy looked at her the wrong way with your constant whining. You literally make me sick with it as you're supposed to be an adult. If the mods want to ban me for saying this go ahead as this is all too much for me anyhow. Now you want to mock another site, the happy Uber forum on FB too? Why because you literally can't stand that people are not a miserable runt like you??? "No no no, everyone should be unhappy like me." Well here's a clue, I'm freaking happy. Uber is not that bad, no company is perfect but I make it work for me. If you don't, do the world a freaking favor and quuuuuuuiiiit, it cost you nothing to do, and you will do the majority of people, people that are happy as the majority are happy. The 1 or 2 percent that join this site would ***** and moan if you won the freaking lottery too, "Oh you mean now I have to actually go down there to collect it, wha wha wha, why is it so hard wha wha wha!!" You're not a man, your worse than a little cry baby girl.


Sounds like you failed miserably at being a restauranteur and took a huge step down and don't want what we're saying to be the truth. Maybe you should just stop posting here, join the Kool aid drinkers forum on Facebook and fail like the rest of them do. You've already failed once, another time won't be so bad, will it?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Samename said:


> Why do you do it?


I don't really have a good succinct answer.
I think I know & understand Uber.
I battled Uber earlier in the year before UberX was legalised in Chicago.
I was signed up to switch over to UberX from UberTaxi, but then Chicago Rates were cut to the lowest in the U.S.
I have a good list of reporters who cover Uber. They reach out to me for background & sources when they are writing about some specific Uber related issue.
I've tried to walk away from trying to shine a light on Uber's Duplicity and lend voice to Drivers Grievances.
And I've tried walking away from the forum too: *Come Back Chi1cabby!*


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't really have a good succinct answer.
> I think I know & understand Uber.
> I battled Uber earlier in the year before UberX was legalised in Chicago.
> I was signed up to switch over to UberX from UberTaxi, but then Chicago Rates were cut to the lowest in the U.S.
> ...


 thanks for that honest response. 
Are you driving UberTAXI then? I might be missing it, but I don't see you talking about your experience driving. Have you considered a career in journalism of some sort? It seems you have some research and writing skills!


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

First off, for a failed restaurateur I must have done something right as I paid cash for that car over there in my pic.  As an side, you saying that says far far more about you than it ever will about me. Successful people never mock people's failures, in fact it's the opposite. So in the end, I could respond with calling you a loser, but you already did that to yourself.

Here watch and learn, if you dare
http://www.thesocial.ca/video?vid=502964


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> First off, for a failed restaurateur I must have done something right as I paid cash for that car over there in my pic.  As an side, you saying that says far far more about you than it ever will about me. Successful people never mock people's failures, in fact it's the opposite. So in the end, I could respond with calling you a loser, but you already did that to yourself.
> 
> Here watch and learn, if you dare
> http://www.thesocial.ca/video?vid=502964


Not necessarily, depends on how you got the money. If it was because you were born into a trust fund, then no, it speaks to the misplaced trust of your parents. And no, I am not a loser. I'm not the one paying cash for a new car trying to make uber pay all of my bills, that would be.......YOU!!!! Another sign of a true loser that you didn't mention is trying to show off your possessions, they call it "compensating". Apparently you have much to compensate for.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Not necessarily, depends on how you got the money. If it was because you were born into a trust fund, then no, it speaks to the misplaced trust of your parents. And no, I am not a loser. I'm not the one paying cash for a new car trying to make uber pay all of my bills, that would be.......YOU!!!! Another sign of a true loser that you didn't mention is trying to show off your possessions, they call it "compensating". Apparently you have much to compensate for.


haha, you have no idea. Here's a clue.... how much did I Uber last week? A total of three rides over the course of a couple of hours, yes that was all week. You have no idea what I do and how or when I do it, but you want to cry and think I will be like you, which I will never be. You are a crybaby, and I'm not. If this didn't work for me at all, I would stop, why don't you???


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> haha, you have no idea. Here's a clue.... how much did I Uber last week? *A total of three rides* over the course of a couple of hours, yes that was all week.


And yet here you are! Ranting away at Drivers who do this Full-time and their ability to put food on the table depends on it!
Sir, @Piotrowski , you are a hypocrite and a pathetic excuse for a human being!
STFU and take your superior than thou ass over to Happy Uber Drivers FB board already!


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

Really kool thread.... people can feed into anything positive or negative.... I don't care that much for uber but I'm grateful I can pick up a few bucks,,,, there's some good people out there that can't. As for one's situation,,,, depends on their ATTITUDE and sometimes it's best to pick up the pieces and move on or maybe vent a little and get back on track,,me personally... I'm getting a lot out of reading all these posts. Today I'm thankfull cause a lotta people have it worse than me,,,I'm gonna try to do something nice for somebody... I don't know who or where or what,,,, but thats my goal for the day,,,,


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Another day another person talking out of his ass on here. I was a franchisee of major restaurant chain, were you? No, well let me tell you you have no idea what you are talking about. If you think this is bad, your whiney ass head would explode 10 times over if you ever read one of the 400 page agreements that we sign, plus have binding agreement that are usually signed with personal guarantees that go outside your LLC, that put us on the hook for hundreds of thousands of financial liability. Having been there, and seeing what happens when that goes south and seeing the absolute crybaby stuff over there, when you guys have zero financial liability to your agreement (and don't bore me with your trite response about insurance as I'm talking about hundred thousand dollar leases obligations and hundreds of thousand in loans, all with personal guarantees, all of which is very standard in that world). I've seen people lose their homes and have their marriages destroyed when things go wrong in that world. It's sick to think this is anything even close. You guys are like people with a paper cut lying next to man who just lost lost a leg crying how bad you have it. No we have it worse you cry, Uber cut our rate wha wha wha. Try dealing with a store that has a fixed cost of $300 a day just to sit there, when you can't open that day because of snow. There's goes $300 - gone - from your pocket. No but wha wha, I didn't get paid to drive 5 mins you would say. Try having to deal with your alarm company calling you at 2am because one of the kids you hired who was thinking too much about their BF or GF forget to close the freezer door setting off a high temp alarm. No but wha wha people don't give me tips. But Uber lied wha wha wha you cry, try dealing with a BOGO that's forced on you, or some other bad ad campaign that bring in hordes of customers where you lose money on every transaction. Try dealing with things when the city decides to tear up the road in front of your place and your sales drop by thousand a week. But no.... you will whine about how there is no surge, wha wha I have it so bad wha wha pax are mean to me. I could go on but this whiney ass shit on this site makes me sick, you worse than the worst 17 girl I'd hire who would come in whining how some boy looked at her the wrong way with your constant whining. You literally make me sick with it as you're supposed to be an adult. If the mods want to ban me for saying this go ahead as this is all too much for me anyhow. Now you want to mock another site, the happy Uber forum on FB too? Why because you literally can't stand that people are not a miserable runt like you??? "No no no, everyone should be unhappy like me." Well here's a clue, I'm freaking happy. Uber is not that bad, no company is perfect but I make it work for me. If you don't, do the world a freaking favor and quuuuuuuiiiit, it cost you nothing to do, and you will do the majority of people, people that are happy as the majority are happy. The 1 or 2 percent that join this site would ***** and moan if you won the freaking lottery too, "Oh you mean now I have to actually go down there to collect it, wha wha wha, why is it so hard wha wha wha!!" You're not a man, your worse than a little cry baby girl.


Wow. You really are bitter. I hope things turn around for you.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

johnny danger said:


> Really kool thread.... people can feed into anything positive or negative.... I don't care that much for uber but I'm grateful I can pick up a few bucks,,,, there's some good people out there that can't. As for one's situation,,,, depends on their ATTITUDE and sometimes it's best to pick up the pieces and move on or maybe vent a little and get back on track,,me personally... I'm getting a lot out of reading all these posts. Today I'm thankfull cause a lotta people have it worse than me,,,I'm gonna try to do something nice for somebody... I don't know who or where or what,,,, but thats my goal for the day,,,,


That's always a good goal. I've never met a successful person that wouldn't say that getting doesn't first start with you giving.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> haha, you have no idea. Here's a clue.... how much did I Uber last week? A total of three rides over the course of a couple of hours, yes that was all week. You have no idea what I do and how or when I do it, but you want to cry and think I will be like you, which I will never be. You are a crybaby, and I'm not. If this didn't work for me at all, I would stop, why don't you???


I don't drive for uber anymore, they deactivated my account for acceptance rating. I am now taking them to arbitration over breach of contract. So, my question is, if you only do 3 rides a week, why spend so much time here? Wouldn't you be happier in the "happy drivers forum"? Perhaps you only do 3 rides a week because you work for uber in another capacity, like brand ambassador. Here's an idea, why not post pics of your house too, so that you can compensate even more for your inadequacies?


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Wow. You really are bitter. I hope things turn around for you.


haha, Ironically you proved my point. If that sounds like things are bad for me, well it shows how negativity is contagious. As for you assertion for me far from it, things have never been better for me. Where I was wrong, it was to come back to this site as the "negativity" in my post shows why I was right on how the bad apples do spoil the whole bunch. I thought perhaps it was a good idea not to bail as there are some good people on this site, and why let the haters win? But I'm in the minority and this is truly a waste of my time. I can't help those that don't want to help themselves. To those that like what I had to say, you can find me elsewhere, on "Happy Uber Drivers" on facebook for example. Let the haters trounce my name on here as I no longer care nor to a give any value to what they have to say anyhow. Have fun guys.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> haha, Ironically you proved my point. If that sounds like things are bad for me, well it shows how negativity is contagious. As for you assertion for me far from it, things have never been better for me. Where I was wrong, it was to come back to this site as the "negativity" in my post shows why I was right on how the bad apples do spoil the whole bunch. I thought perhaps it was a good idea not to bail as there are some good people on this site, and why let the haters win? But I'm in the minority and this is truly a waste of my time. I can't help those that don't want to help themselves. To those that like what I had to say, you can find me elsewhere, on "Happy Uber Drivers" on facebook for example. Let the haters trounce my name on here as I no longer care nor to a give any value to what they have to say anyhow. Have fun guys.


Yet for all that, you took the time to reply. Funny, that.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Think of it as a franchise. Burger King ,McDonald's ,etc. While they own their franchise,they still have to follow corporate guide lines. Such as pricing.For tipping,Uber is supposed to be a cashless experience. May I suggest you sign up with SQUARE? Its a credit card device you attach to your smart phone. You can swipe or manually enter riders credit cards. Thats how you accept tips,when they say they don't cash&#8230;._


Do you get tips with Square? How resistant are the riders to tip you? I haven't started driving yet, still learning.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> . I was a franchisee of major restaurant chain, were you?
> 
> Dude honestly if you stopped being a franchise manager to drive for Uber, then you truly stand behind the statement "money isn't everything". My gf manages a franchise store. She makes more in a week than us drivers do in a month. She has a phone number to call if she has a problem, actual contacts at the company (imagine that?? Lmao). The company actually cares about her, not some jerkoff sending cut and paste responses to your problems off the web site. Uber pulled a total scam on the bonus they were offering people (changing it after people signed up, then "losing" referrals people made). Telling people they can make 50K per year is comical. Maybe if you worked 24/7 dealing with the low life's you'll encounter working at 1am. Plus taking a dollar for a safe ride or whatever they claim its for. Basically stealing a buck per ride for nothing. Obviously doesn't go towards safety, any idiot with a credit card can request a ride ten minutes from now. But besides that...it's great!


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

@Piotrowski and @chi1cabby The two of you will stop engaging with each other. There shall be no last words.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> haha, Ironically you proved my point. If that sounds like things are bad for me, well it shows how negativity is contagious. As for you assertion for me far from it, things have never been better for me. Where I was wrong, it was to come back to this site as the "negativity" in my post shows why I was right on how the bad apples do spoil the whole bunch. I thought perhaps it was a good idea not to bail as there are some good people on this site, and why let the haters win? But I'm in the minority and this is truly a waste of my time. I can't help those that don't want to help themselves. To those that like what I had to say, you can find me elsewhere, on "Happy Uber Drivers" on facebook for example. Let the haters trounce my name on here as I no longer care nor to a give any value to what they have to say anyhow. Have fun guys.


Ah yes, a lot of help you offered, "be like me, buy a restaurant and fail, then do 3 uber rides in a week and say how great an opportunity it is, be happy you're not me, stooping to the level of bragging about my car to complete strangers. "


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Samename said:


> Are you driving UberTAXI then? I might be missing it, but I don't see you talking about your experience driving.


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

yo, thats the 1st I've seen 5-0


UberHustla said:


> Can you "shrink your radius" of where you would accept calls from? How? I get calls from 23 minutes away sometimes. Glad Uber is so well run that you can get answers from the people who work for the company lol. Biggest joke ever!


Dude, it's just a matter of time for all of us,,, asking questions is good,,, I suggest do whatever you want....and while your doing that look for a real job...


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

johnny danger said:


> yo, thats the 1st I've seen 5-0
> 
> Dude, it's just a matter of time for all of us,,, asking questions is good,,, I suggest do whatever you want....and while your doing that look for a real job...


What do you mean "yo, that's the first I've seen 5-0"? Not trying to be a wise guy, just not sure if you're agreeing with me or not lol


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> What do you mean "yo, that's the first I've seen 5-0"? Not trying to be a wise guy, just not sure if you're agreeing with me or not lol


sorry my bad ...it was 2 posts in 1


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

WOW Alot said and no changes in the process!! We need to come together like "O" Said a few days ago, We need to get to the Execs at Uber and tell them we need more money to continue doing what we are doing, While I do Uber as much as I can I am also looking for other opportunities! I can't advertise here but P.M. an email andI will send you a link where we all can make money! Thanks.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Dear Billy Bob! ( I had to cut a bunch of it out to make it fit!!!
Thanks for being a valued partner. We want to help you get the most out of Uber and make it easy to track your progress.

In this email you'll find
*2WHAT YOUR RIDERS SAID*
4.86★
DRIVER RATINGNice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
*RIDER FEEDBACK*
You received *35* five-star reviews out of 41 rated trips in the past two weeks.

*3YOUR WEEK IN REVIEW*
TRIPS
Last Week33

2 Weeks Ago23

Top Drivers36

HOURS ONLINE
Last Week22.4

2 Weeks Ago19.0

Top Drivers 26.3

FARES/HOUR
Last Week$20 BEFORE EXPENSES!!!

2 Weeks Ago$17

Top Drivers$22

ACCEPTANCE RATE
Last Week *97% Should have been 100% I don't remember refusing even one trip!*

DRIVER RATING (OVERALL: 9.67)

*Bla Bla Bla!! These emails are so full of shit, 
Uber don't you understand why I don't drive after 1:00 or 1:30? The drunks suck ass and don't tip nor do they rate anyone very well!!*


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Dear Billy Bob! ( I had to cut a bunch of it out to make it fit!!!
> Thanks for being a valued partner. We want to help you get the most out of Uber and make it easy to track your progress.
> 
> In this email you'll find
> ...


I was told by Uber they don't do these weekly reports anymore. Is this not true??


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I was told by Uber they don't do these weekly reports anymore. Is this not true??


I just got one yesterday


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *1) *Drivers who quit their jobs & signed to drive for Uber, after coming across Uber's fraudulent Ads.
> *2)* Full-time Drivers who were making a decent living at Uber's Rates before May 2014, and were duplicitously encouraged by Uber to sign up for the usurious New Vehicle Financing. Uber was giving $500 referral bonus to Drivers who signed up New Drivers to Drive & Finance a New Car.
> *3)* Drivers who choose to fight Uber and shine a light on Uber's Duplicity, rather than walk away and continue to allow Uber to hoodwink a new batch of Drivers.
> 
> ...


Just why was Russell banned from this forum? He seems to be fighting the good fight and doing more than anyone to take Uber on? Don't we need a few Russells'?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> Just why was Russell banned from this forum?


Frankly I have no idea. I didn't know about him being booted off the forum, till he tweeted me this:


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Frankly I have no idea. I didn't know about him being booted off the forum, till he tweeted me this:
> View attachment 2763


Who is Russell? Is this forum run by Uber?


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm going with a few drivers into the app he's helping out. Not sure if he will be there but I will ask. His No is no secret so I can probably call him tomorrow and ask. Seems strange. I almost feel I shouldn't come on this site if it's true.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Who is Russell? Is this forum run by Uber?


I don't know about that. But it obviously has some pull or at least spies on members. Google arrestinguber russell and you will see a dozen or more stories across all media and global too. If I hear it right he is angling to arrest Travis K and all I know is he does what he says on these kinds of things. Don't have twitter but he's on that apparently. All Sydney drivers handing out leaflets about him this week and loads about to hand in uber phones in one go!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Just watched that video. That was in Australia? Any details would be awesome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> Just why was Russell banned from this forum? He seems to be fighting the good fight and doing more than anyone to take Uber on? Don't we need a few Russells'?


Apparently the answer is no we don't, and apparently that's why he isn't here anymore. We have plenty of other trolls here that take his place.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

so say who lol u? nah. fu mate


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I think people should have been smart and really did their homework. Research ,investigate and not just jumped into the ocean. I do feel for the drivers that signed up for vehicle leasing. Especially here in San Diego. Its been really super slow. Even the airport. And Yes I have a permit to pick up there. I'm even upset its been slow. I am used to pulling in $500 just working Fri and Sat,with some Sundays. Granted ,I do have a full time job. _


I don't think you understand the scope of Fuber lies. Many people did just that - they did their homework, due diligence and invested their money in new or newer cars because that was the uber entry. And then they keep changing the rules and fares. Many signed up in the beginning at 5% commission and $2.69/mile. Where things are now is nowhere near that. With constant recruiting of new drivers, higher commissions, low rates, now 10 year old cars and the list goes on and on. Yes you can repeat their bullshit that no one forced anyone to sign up or keep driving but what do you do with now totally useless new cars? And it doesn't have to be the predatory Fuber lease. If you were hustling full time you put incredible amount of miles on those cars. But you only drive few hours here and there after work. My 2104 car now has 60,000 miles on. I can just drive it off the clif. Same goes for uber black and suv - they also invested heavily in their cars only to be canabalized by uberx. So for people to repeat that bullshit that no one is forcing them to drive is silly.


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

The COMPANY is under heavy scrutiny as
The general public, riders, drivers and the Media are now well aware of the Duplisitous
Nature of how UBER does business with everyone. Their days are numbered unless they turn this ship around because investors and Major Brand Companies should be very concerned about condoning such Behavior
By attaching their Names.

Everyone is upset with UBER , the CEO is
Not "liked" or respected in the business
And all are waiting to Oust him so they can make the necessary changes for a Legal, safe , fair, competitive Product that will make it for the Long Haul and right now this Model starting to collapse and Fail in on its self.
The VP's comments about stalking Journalists
And destroying their reputation and their family openly displayed the Culture and Mindset of the Company and it ain't goingto fly.

These guys create more problems and stress and work for themselves than any drivers or riders because they're bottom line is " GREED"
With a CEO that is a self proclaimed "ASSHOLE" great PR BRO. Way to **** up a great thing but it's too late, the cats out of the bag and the public is deleting UBERS app as fast as they hire new naive drivers to take advantage of. "Know your History, know your place , know yourself".


----------



## ghostofdocj (Dec 3, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I think people should have been smart and really did their homework. Research ,investigate and not just jumped into the ocean. I do feel for the drivers that signed up for vehicle leasing. Especially here in San Diego. Its been really super slow. Even the airport. And Yes I have a permit to pick up there. I'm even upset its been slow. I am used to pulling in $500 just working Fri and Sat,with some Sundays. Granted ,I do have a full time job. _


I'm glad I bought a used car. Leasing with them... oh dear god.. I've heard many nightmare stories..


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep Uber still sends out the summeries. Every week? These rates suck. Just spent half an hour going and taking a person from their apartment to school while they were on the phone with a guy talking about people with low rider pants and a guy in their High School getting panted with "boxer and pants on the floor" so they went 2.3 miles and I made $4.25 total in rgat 1/2 hour.... I Hate Thus I hate it!!!


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Yep Uber still sends out the summeries. Every week? These rates suck. Just spent half an hour going and taking a person from their apartment to school while they were on the phone with a guy talking about people with low rider pants and a guy in their High School getting panted with "boxer and pants on the floor" so they went 2.3 miles and I made $4.25 total in rgat 1/2 hour.... I Hate Thus I hate it!!!


More like .75c in half an hour


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> There's bull shit to deal with in all types of jobs. If you complained like this in a work place you would most likely be fired.


So why don't you give us some helpful suggestions on ways of earning more. Some insight dealing with cancellations and how to minimize loss of time. Maybe email uber and strongly recommend raising the rates up again. etc. Instead of blanket statements that can be used in any thread.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> You are the one clueless, we are on-demand transportation providers, being canceled is part of the business, we driver's cancel and don't accept rides maybe we need to start paying a fee to the clients.


I agree, that will be next from Uber. Cancel the ride, pay them triple data fees for a month lol


----------



## Camo (Nov 14, 2014)

my dear friend dont screw your car... dont devalue your car by adding millage. be wise. those days that we were making income is over, we made uber big so now they dont give a shit about us drivers any more... remember the money you make now days is the exchange of your devaluation of your car... means you are not gaining any more, you are just getting what you already paid or paying for your car untill its paid off and if its not paid off yet then i sure you this, you will keep driving and driving among 1000s of drivers in city to make living while you are already living in your car, eatting in the gas station, sleepping in your car and add minimum 8-10000 mileage in your car just in a month or so... ... this terrorist is just using new drivers to gain more and more $ for their corporation but not for us... everyone listen carefully: why do you think uber is keep adding more drivers? because they know sooner or later drivers will find out that they are screwed, so then they give give up. therefore uber needs more idiots like me and you to f&&K up our cars to make them money... my dear brother and sister dont... just dont... open your eyes... this company was build by us, it was us in early days waiting by the curb to get the first pax so we could prove them the legacy of the platform and our investment (car and man hours). it was us made uber "uber". but now you and I are nothing than a loser to them... I am sorry for some FOBs that they dont know what they are getting into specially the ones that are getting big loans at dealer to work for this blood suckers...

NO UBER FOR DAY IN CALIFORNIA NEEDS TO HAPPEN
TO MAKE THEM UNDERSTAND UBER DRIVERS DON'T WORK
FOR THEM, THEY WORK FOR US AND THINGS WILL CHANGE.
MAYBE BETTER FAIRS. PEOPLE DEPEND ON UBER TOO MUCH
NOWADAYS. they will pay for change and uber drivers will get more respect.
*12/12/14 is a day off
DO YOURSELF, YOUR FAMILY THAT YOU SUPPORT, YOU CAR AND ITS ADDING MILLAGE AND GAS MONEY +++ YOU SPEND A FAVOR
AND
copy and post this again and again and again


Realityshark said:



I've had this happen at least 6 times. And don't believe Uber's five minute bullshit. On three occasions, I've driven 15 minutes and pulled into their driveway where they have cancelled. Uber has sent me the same type of responses which basically states: "Hey driver, we don't care at all about you or the fact that you have wasted your time or fuel. **** you. If you don't like it then quit cause we have already flooded your market with drivers and by you quitting will not even be noticed." If anyone could figure out how to get everyone to complain together, maybe something could change. Believe me....you're not alone in your frustration.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber will keep doing what they are doing until WE put our foot down and DO SOMETHING! I just heard they are now worth $40 billion! You made that for them. They don't have cars. They don't pick up PAX. They are NOT a transportation company. They only own the app. WE own the cars! All you naysayers need to stop bending over for Uber and grow some balls!

EVERY driver turn off your phone for just one hour at 6 pm tonight and see what that can do! Uber will panick but we ALL need to do this.

@NoTripsAt6! Try it and see what happens. You have NOTHING to lose but a lot more to gain!

SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## Camo (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Camo (Nov 14, 2014)

you are right... uber calls us partner, lol.. what partner?!... the corporation is acting like a boss... aren't we independent contractors? aren't we? then under these quotes do they have right to make decision for drivers? do they have the right to make any changes on pricing without getting a vote from drivers? after all drivers are under big investment on their cars and man hours... most of us got loans for our cars based on the income and fare prices uber had before, so they can not simply ignore our finances and drop the prices any how they want... the truth is if us drivers continue working then we are making minimum wage along with screwing our cars, if we stop then we still have another 50 months of payment commitment to our car loan to make... **** you Uber... you **** up peoples life... you made good slavery with your manipulation... Its not like I or some of these drivers are hungry for your ****ing $7.00 an hour job you offer... its about the 50 months of car loan we got just for trusting you... you blood sucker you/....


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Camo said:


> you are right... uber calls us partner, lol.. what partner?!... the corporation is acting like a boss... aren't we independent contractors? aren't we? then under these quotes do they have right to make decision for drivers? do they have the right to make any changes on pricing without getting a vote from drivers? after all drivers are under big investment on their cars and man hours... most of us got loans for our cars based on the income and fare prices uber had before, so they can not simply ignore our finances and drop the prices any how they want... the truth is if us drivers continue working then we are making minimum wage along with screwing our cars, if we stop then we still have another 50 months of payment commitment to our car loan to make... **** you Uber... you **** up peoples life... you made good slavery with your manipulation... Its not like I or some of these drivers are hungry for your ****ing $7.00 an hour job you offer... its about the 50 months of car loan we got just for trusting you... you blood sucker you/....


Half of your posts say the same thing. All of your posts say the same thing as your avatar. I think if you want to be effective with your point you would be better off writing your thoughts out in a manor that is less of a repetitive rant. This type of posting isn't going to get much real sympathy or empathy, just high fives from likeminded posters which takes your position nowhere.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot (Mar 11, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't really have a good succinct answer.
> I think I know & understand Uber.
> I battled Uber earlier in the year before UberX was legalised in Chicago.
> I was signed up to switch over to UberX from UberTaxi, but then Chicago Rates were cut to the lowest in the U.S.
> ...


you should have one of these reporters find out exactly how the herrera case was resolved. ya know..since you are a truth warrior n' all.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Email to support:
> This rider cancelled twice on me. The second time I was 1 minute from their address!
> Supports reply:
> Thanks for writing in! I understand it's frustrating when a rider cancel on you when you're making the effort to go get them. I'm not sure why he canceled twice in this particular instance, but perhaps he was having trouble with the app or he is a new user of the app and wasn't familiar. Thanks for your understanding of this multiple trip request/cancellation.
> ...


cancels and no shows have always been a part of the taxi/rideshare business...I don't see anyway to eliminate them. Got any ideas?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Email to support:
> This rider cancelled twice on me. The second time I was 1 minute from their address!
> Supports reply:
> Thanks for writing in! I understand it's frustrating when a rider cancel on you when you're making the effort to go get them. I'm not sure why he canceled twice in this particular instance, but perhaps he was having trouble with the app or he is a new user of the app and wasn't familiar. Thanks for your understanding of this multiple trip request/cancellation.
> ...


Everybody sing with me...

"soooft kitty, waaarm kitty, little ball of fur..."

It may be time for a vacation


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Email to support:
> This rider cancelled twice on me. The second time I was 1 minute from their address!
> Supports reply:
> Thanks for writing in! I understand it's frustrating when a rider cancel on you when you're making the effort to go get them. I'm not sure why he canceled twice in this particular instance, but perhaps he was having trouble with the app or he is a new user of the app and wasn't familiar. Thanks for your understanding of this multiple trip request/cancellation.
> ...


I wonder what Ubers fares & cancellation policy will look like when they own their autonomous vehicles and have to be compensated for reasons that you described.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Once autonomous cars are on the road, Uber should be required to charge less than they do today, being that the "other dude in the car" is no longer needed.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Once autonomous cars are on the road, Uber should be required to charge less than they do today, being that the "other dude in the car" is no longer needed.


This will not happen in our lifetime.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

philasuburb said:


> There's bull shit to deal with in all types of jobs. If you complained like this in a work place you would most likely be fired.


Seriously? You wouldn't NEED to complain like this in a "work place". In a regular work place you are PAID to put up with bullshit.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> Seriously? You wouldn't NEED to complain like this in a "work place". In a regular work place you are PAID to put up with bullshit.


You are also paid with uber to put up with BS, maybe less $$$, depending what the other job is.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> You are also paid with uber to put up with BS, maybe less $$$, depending what the other job is.


I disagree. This person was NOT paid. That is the point. Think about it - if a rider cancels a particular car once it's easy enough for Uber to send it to a different car. You're missing other requests while dipshit is deciding whether they're ready to go or whether they want a different car. Of course cancellations will happen but it seems reasonable that Uber could be a bit more intuitive about these valid issues. Often riders cancel because they aren't ready to go as quickly as you can arrive. Why does Uber assume that every rider wants a car right away? Especially when they've canceled the first request? Why don't they assume that the rider doesn't want the car offered and give them a different option? This would spread the bullshit a bit more evenly I think. I got 4 cancels from the same person one night. I kept accepting because I was trying to make my guarantee. Thanks to this jerk I missed the only surge of the night, got no cancel fees and was off app for the 14 most profitable minutes of the night. I'm pretty sure I should be livid. I'm pretty sure Uber doesn't give 2 ****s.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> I disagree. This person was NOT paid. That is the point. Think about it - if a rider cancels a particular car once it's easy enough for Uber to send it to a different car. You're missing other requests while dipshit is deciding whether they're ready to go or whether they want a different car. Of course cancellations will happen but it seems reasonable that Uber could be a bit more intuitive about these valid issues. Often riders cancel because they aren't ready to go as quickly as you can arrive. Why does Uber assume that every rider wants a car right away? Especially when they've canceled the first request? Why don't they assume that the rider doesn't want the car offered and give them a different option? This would spread the bullshit a bit more evenly I think. I got 4 cancels from the same person one night. I kept accepting because I was trying to make my guarantee. Thanks to this jerk I missed the only surge of the night, got no cancel fees and was off app for the 14 most profitable minutes of the night. I'm pretty sure I should be livid. I'm pretty sure Uber doesn't give 2 ****s.


 Your stand correct. In the work place (being paid hourly/salary) you know your going get a paycheck. Even with the guarantees, from what I've read from drivers, are difficult because of the stipulations involved.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

When i drove a cab i got no cancelation fees at all.

That's why i drive an uber now.

One thing i noticed, don't hit the arriving button before 5 min passed.
If rider isn't ready, he will cancel with no charge.
You got there in 1 minute - park somewhere and wait for your 5 min before doing anything


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

Such sour tactics to apply to every ride when only 1 in 100 might end up being like this.

I had to wait over 5 minutes for my first ride of the night, call the guy, and wait for him to cross a large parking lot to get where he had me park at a mall.

Found out he was new to Uber, was a vocal/guitar in a decent band, he played his band music over AUX on the ride and it was pretty good, chatted a bit about Uber, and ended the ride with a $27 fare to start the night. Yea!

End of the night, pull up and waiting for the rider for a few minutes... ok taking a while. I had to call. Answered and she said she'd be out in a couple minutes. More waiting. Finally she shows, all is well and she talks on her phone the entire ride so it is just a chill drive. Ends up being a $24 ride and ends close to home. Awesome.

Maybe the rating system does match riders and drivers...


----------

